
Neo-Nazi site moves to Google after GoDaddy dumps it - artsandsci
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-virginia-protests-godaddy-idUSKCN1AU0CV
======
kevinburke
Google's already canceled the domain registration:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/google-cancels-domain-
registr...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-cancels-domain-registration-
for-daily-stormer-2017-8)

~~~
27182818284
Yeah that was a stupid move. Google is what, 90% left leaning? In the heart of
Silicon Valley?

~~~
kevinburke
Every domain registrar allows you to transfer in any domain. Adding humans in
that process would be massively expensive, slow, and unsustainable.

They likely canceled it as soon as they found out about it.

~~~
27182818284
>Every domain registrar allows you to transfer in any domain. Adding humans in
that process would be massively expensive, slow, and unsustainable.

I thought this was clear, but the idiotic part I meant was that they felt they
had any chance of it lasting with Google.

------
alistproducer2
IMO if you're going to run a site like that, don't be surprised if you're
forced to self-host. I am a little confused by the article. Did the stormer
lose it's domain registration at GoDaddy? If so, I really wish someone else
had bought it and squatted on it just for the lulz.

~~~
joelrunyon
It's domain registration - not hosting.

